# Brigalow Herping.



## jordanmulder (Jan 10, 2015)

So was sitting here... pretty bored. Thought I'd just throw up some photo's a herping trip I did with a couple of mates in the Brigalow belt of Queensland.
So the first real night of herping was around the St George area. We did pretty poorly probably due to the fact that there the moon was so bright you could probably drive down the highway without headlights. Still found some Gecko's and a Dragon or Two. 



Nobbi dragon (Diporiphora nobbi) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Nobbi dragon (Diporiphora nobbi) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Nobbi dragon (Diporiphora nobbi) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Burns dragon (Amphibolurus burnsi) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Eastern beaked gecko (Rhynchoedura ormsbyi) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Eastern beaked gecko (Rhynchoedura ormsbyi) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Beaded gecko (Lucasium damaeum) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Beaded gecko (Lucasium damaeum) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Eastern stone gecko (Dipldactylus vittatus) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Marbled velvet gecko (Oedura marmorata) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Bandy Bandy (Vermicella anulata) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

After doing so crap at St George we decided to head East of Surat where conditions turned out to be a lot better! The moon was blocked out at the start of the night by some cloud and it was during this period that we found most of the reptiles for the night. We ended up staying a couple of nights and did a bit of day herping in between the extreme heat of midday. 



Golden tailed gecko (Strophurus taenicauda) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Golden tailed gecko (Strophurus taenicauda) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



King Brown Snake (Pseudechis australis) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



King Brown Snake (Pseudechis australis) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Southern spotted velvet gecko (Oedura tryoni) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



De Vis' banded snake (Denisonia devisi by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



De Vis' banded snake (Denisonia devisi by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Ocelated velvet gecko (Odeura monilis) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Brigalow trip41 by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Australian coral snake, (Brachyurophis australis) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Australian coral snake, (Brachyurophis australis) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Yellow spotted monitor (Varanus panoptes) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Yellow spotted monitor (Varanus panoptes) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Eastern hooded scaly foot (Pygopus shraderi) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Eastern hooded scaly foot (Pygopus shraderi) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Broad banded sandswimmer (Eramiascincus richardsonii) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Eastern robust slider (Lerista punctatovittata) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Eastern spiney tailed gecko (Strophurus wiliamsi) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Eastern spiney tailed gecko (Strophurus wiliamsi) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Dubius dtella (Gehyra dubia) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Dubius dtella (Gehyra dubia) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Gehyra versicolor by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

Our next stop was just East of Tara where we encountered more cool reptiles! 



Spotted black snake (Pseudechis guttatus) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Pale headed snake (Hoplocephalus bitorquatus) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Pale headed snake (Hoplocephalus bitorquatus) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Grey snake (Hemiaspis damelii) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

We also missed a Dunmall's snake (Furina dunmalli) by literally Two mins! A car overtook us and hit it. Needless to say we tracked them down and fed them to a ravenous Gehyra. 

Well our trip in the Brigalow was over. We were Sad. So we decided that on the way back we would stop in at the Granite Belt and see what else we could find. Here is some of the stuff that I had the patience to photograph. 



Southern spotted velvet gecko (Oedura tryoni) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Southern spotted velvet gecko (Oedura tryoni) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Cunningham's skink (Egernia cunninghami) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Cunningham's skink (Egernia cunninghami) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Eastern bearded dragon (Pogona barbata ) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Eastern bearded dragon (Pogona barbata ) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Eastern bearded dragon (Pogona barbata ) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Granite belt thick tailed gecko (Uvidicolus sphyrurus) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Granite belt thick tailed gecko (Uvidicolus sphyrurus) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

And that's it! Hope you enjoy.


----------

